# ECZEMA



## marieneale (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi

I am 9 weeks pregnant and have been having problems with my Eczema, before I fell pregnant I was using Fucibet 60g and have stopped using it since I found out as I know that is does contain steriods.

Can you recommend anything else I could use that would be safe.

Thanks

Marie x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Marie,

Huge congrats on your pregnancy  Eczema is one of those conditions where there are lots of different creams and potions and not all work for everyone. It is often a case of finding the preparation that suits you best. Use plenty of emmollient i.e. aqueous cream or 50/50 white soft/liquid paraffin on a daily basis to keep the skin hydrated and help with the itch. If you need to use a steroid for any flare ups then it is safe to use in pregnancy if used sparingly and for as short a time as possible. I would advise to see/speak to GP though to see what would be best for you to use as it all depends on how you usually respond to different treatments (although that may change anyway in pregnancy  ) You would need to get something stronger prescribed anyway (and now pregnanct you'll get it all free  ) so worth making an appointment as soon as possible.

Hope you get something to help  
Best wishes for your pregnancy
Maz x


----------



## marieneale (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks Maz - it's driving me up the wall as all I want to do is scratch!!!

Marie xx


----------

